# ecore-file mit eclipseuml



## manius (31. Aug 2010)

Hi,
angeblich kann man ecore-file grafisch mit omondo uml editieren/designen ?
versuche seit stunden, leider ohne erfolg. diverse einleitungen oder samples durchgesucht und nix ???:L (ist währscheinlich so trivial daß man nicht draufkommt 

weißt jemand wo muss ich klicken :rtfm:


----------



## manius (1. Sep 2010)

Hmmm, 
bin da etwas verwirrt … FREIE Omondo Version habe ich auch nicht gefunden, obwohl öfters überall drüber gelesen. Irgendwie ecore-dateien sollen automatisch erzeugt werden… hmmmm… 
ich spiele etwas mit gmf und ecore_diagram-editor finde zwar nett aber vielleicht gibt’s ja was besseres…..
welche uml-tool sind da empfehlenswert?

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2010)

Ecore ist nur ein Subset von UML. Willst du Ecore editieren, oder UML erzeugen?
Für ersteres Kannst du die EMF Tools installieren, die enthalten einen aufgemotzten ecore diagram editor.
Für letzteres entweder die UML Tools von Eclipse, oder eUML, den inoffiziellen Nachfolger von Omondo.
Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer


----------

